# Hütchenspieler 1Gif



## Akrueger100 (20 Sep. 2016)

​


----------



## Rolli (20 Sep. 2016)

So einen Trottel möchte ich auch mal begegnen


----------



## krawutz (21 Sep. 2016)

Ich habe mir das jetzt mehrmals angeschaut, aber eins versteh ich nicht : Warum legt der die Kugel immer an die gleiche Stelle ?


----------



## Max100 (21 Sep. 2016)

krawutz schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das jetzt mehrmals angeschaut, aber eins versteh ich nicht : Warum legt der die Kugel immer an die gleiche Stelle ?



Der war gut...


----------

